# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Removing expansion foam from brickwork.

## fraserde

Any tips apart from acid, I've been out there picking it off and I'm losing the will to live, please any useful tips gratefully received.

----------


## chuth77

Petrol or Turps will break it down...

----------


## Ashore

> Petrol or Turps will break it down...

  Just don't smoke while you do it,   :Burnt:  enamel thinners works well too

----------


## fraserde

Thanks I'll try some tomorrow other wise I'm going to have a black dirty line above my new concrete.

----------


## Planned LScape

We have used petrol in the past in foam expansion joint in concrete paving. This was before we filled it with a colour matching silicone. 
As said watch there's no flame, petrol and foam when mixed become like napalm!

----------


## fraserde

> We have used petrol in the past in foam expansion joint in concrete paving. This was before we filled it with a colour matching silicone. 
> As said watch there's no flame, petrol and foam when mixed become like napalm!

  Most of the foam has gone it's just thin bits and the glue that is left.

----------


## sundancewfs

Maybe something "cleaner" than petrol.... acetone maybe.

----------


## fraserde

> Maybe something "cleaner" than petrol.... acetone maybe.

  Where would I get that?

----------


## varpy

Acetone is very pricey, incredibly whiffy, will dissolve your dog and evaporates in a flash. I'd go the petrol route personally.  
I also like the napalm potential of it.   :Smilie:

----------


## fraserde

> Acetone is very pricey, incredibly whiffy, will dissolve your dog and evaporates in a flash. I'd go the petrol route personally.  
> I also like the napalm potential of it.

  I tried the petrol and it got rid of the foam no problem but left the glue, I then used the turps to get rid of the sticky film worked a treat. 
I'm going to try and remove the rest with just the turps and a scrubbing brush.

----------


## sundancewfs

Fibreglass suppliers should sell acetone, I used it for cleanup after fibreglassing surfboards

----------

